# India Mega Infrastructure Projects



## magestom

Mumbai and Delhi Airports will be modernised for some billions of $$. And Bangalore and Hyderabad are getting new; International Airports as mentioned above.

*New Bangalore International Airport*








The new Bangalore International Airport in India is being constructed.
20% done!
*B'lore airport: Singapore wins deal*
SINGAPORE: One of two contracts to build and operate a cargo terminal at India's IT hub Bangalore's new international airport opening in 2008 has been bagged by a consortium of Singapore Airport Terminal Services (SATS) and Air India, news reports said on Wednesday. 

The agreement, the first cargo contract for the Singapore Airlines subsidiary, is expected to be signed before the end of the month. 

The SATS-Air India team is also competing in the ground-handling category for the new airport, The Straits Times reported. 

SATS provides in-flight catering at four other Indian airports - Mumbai, Chennai, New Delhi and Kolkata - through its two joint ventures, Taj-SATS Air Catering and Taj Madras Flight Kitchen. 

SATS has 15 ground-handling and catering joint ventures in eight markets, including China, Vietnam, Taiwan and Indonesia. 

Growth in this area will continue, "given the wave of airport upgrades and construction and significant airline capacity expansion in Asia," the newspaper quoted Citigroup aviation analyst Corrine Png as saying. 

SATS is well placed to benefit "given its first-mover advantage and large portfolio of successful joint ventures in Asia," she added. 


*Progress*
The terminal building
At the terminal building, the work is progressing at different stages. The concreting of the ground floor slab and columns, above the ground floor is in progress. Installation of the pre-cast roof mould elements for the terminal building also continued during this period.

Air Traffic Control (ATC) technical block
At ATC technical block, the major concreting works are completed. Concreting for the ATC tower shaft is in progress. Other works like block masonry works and plastering works are now progressing.

Runway, apron and taxiway
At the runway, earthworks for the runway as well as the taxiway progressed. Cut and fill work for a length of 4000 meters is in progress. Granular Sub Base (GSB) laying works in the runway and taxiways also continued.

Similar cut and fill earthworks on the large apron and taxiway areas are in progress. Cross drainage works in the airside continued. Installation of the storm water drainage pipes in the apron area also continued.

Main access road
Granular Sub Base (GSB) laying works for the main access road commenced. Earthworks for the airside service road and the secondary access road continued.

Others
Columns concreting above the ground floor for the Aircraft Rescue and Fire Fighting (ARFF) building, powerhouse north building and the maintenance buildings progressed 
Production and erection of the pre-cast elements for boundary wall and security wall continued to progress 
Successful completion of manufacturing of the airfield lighting (AFL) system 
Manufacturing of the passenger boarding bridges 
Manufacturing of equipment for the baggage handling system, inline hold baggage screen and x–ray scanners 
Manufacturing of the public address (PA) system 
Manufacturing of the illumination and the Uninterrupted Power Supply (UPS) equipment for the security system 
Manufacturing of the indoor stations, the oil transformers, the ring feeder equipment, the high-tension switchboards and the diesel generators








For more info on the Airport, go to this thread

Airport official website is here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*New Hyderabad International Airport*
25% complete

Hyderabad Greenfield Airport to Be Ready by Early 2008
Apr 11, 06 | 3:56 pm


By M.M.Khanna, C/O Services India, Chandigarh
Operational trials at the new international airport in Shamshabad near the capital city of Andhra Pradesh will begin by next year-end. ''There has been substantial progress in the past one year and the first flight could take off in first quarter of 2008,'' said Mr T. Srinagesh, chief operating officer of the GMR Hyderabad International Airport Limited (GHIAL).

The foundation stone for Rs 17.6 billion( project spread over 5,500 acres was laid on March 16 last year by Congress president Sonia Gandhi. About 11.77 million cubic metres of area has been cut of which 8.08 million cubic metres has been filled.

The initial phase of new airport will be capable of handling seven million passengers and more than 100,000 tonnes of cargo per year. ''The ultimate capacity is over 50 million passengers and one million tonnes of cargo,'' said Mr Srinagesh.

At present, the Hyderabad airport records four million passenger movements with 11 international and seven domestic airlines operating. ''The emergence of Hyderabad as a growth hub is getting new airlines like British Airways and Thai Airways to fly here.'' he told reporters visiting the site of new airport.

The GHIAL is a joint venture company promoted by GMR group with 63 per cent equity stake, Malaysia Airports Holding Berhard (11 per cent), the Andhra Pradesh state government (13 per cent) and the Airports Authority of India (13 per cent).

*Monorail to New Airport * 
From Times of India
HYDERABAD: Imagine a monorail starting from the Necklace Road railway station and covering the 30-km distance to Shamshabad in 20 minutes without a single stop!

This is the latest idea that the Hyderabad Urban Development Authority (Huda) is toying with in its bid to provide connectivity to the upcoming Rajiv Gandhi International Airport at Shamshabad.

Since the people are used to the centrally located Begumpet airport, the state government is under pressure to ensure easy connectivity once the domestic terminal is shifted to Shamshabad by March 2008.

The non-stop monorail from Raj Bhavan to Shamshabad is one such proposal in the offing. "The idea is still in its initial stage and there is merely an indication that Huda may facilitate the project," Huda vice chairman Jayesh Ranjan pointed out.

A similar project is also being proposed by the agency building the airport, which wants a dedicated railway line starting from the Begumpet airport to Shamshabad with a stoppage at Hi-Tec City.

Experts claim that the alignment for this line has already been provided for in the first phase of the Outer Ring Road (ORR) project.

Also doing the rounds is a proposal to extend the existing MMTS service to Shamshabad, which currently runs from the Secunderabad station to Falaknuma. However, all these proposals are subject to clearance by the Railway authorities and do not have a defined time frame. But the projects the Huda is sure of completing by December 2007 are the 11.5-km elevated Expressway running from Mehdipatnam to Aram Ghar junction on NH7 and the 22-km ORR Phase-I, which will run from Gachibowli to Shamshabad.

Both these projects are expected to take off by June this year and Huda claims that it will finalise the consortia for both by May-end.

"While the tender notification for the Expressway will open on 17th April and the consortia finalised after three weeks of scrutiny, the tentative list of consortia for ORR Phase-I has already been short-listed and the bidding will open from April 15," Ranjan said.

Both the Expressway, which is a Rs 600-crore project, and the Rs 500-crore ORR Phase-I project, are being funded by Huda.

Meanwhile, efforts are also underway to decongest arterial roads leading to the Expressway and the ORR from the city. The Municipal Corporation of Hyderabad (MCH) has been asked by the government to widen major roads leading to Mehdipatnam.

Besides, there is a proposal to improve radial roads numbers 2, 3, and 28, all of which will meet the ORR at different points. However, work on these radial roads is at a preliminary stage as funds are yet to come through.

Despite these ambitious plans, connectivity to Shamshabad will not be smooth unless traffic management systems are upgraded. "It is true that building new roads or widening existing roads is not a solution to decongestion.

However, though we have undertaken studies for better traffic management systems, in the absence of an apex authority and too many operational agencies, it is difficult to adopt an integrated approach," Ranjan said.

Get more info on the airport from this thread.   

Official Website is Here

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Delhi Airport Modernization*

*Mott MacDonald to design Delhi airport * 
Posted online: Thursday, May 11, 2006 at 0142 hours IST

NEW DELHI, MAY 10: The GMR-Fraport consortium has appointed Mott MacDonald Group as the leading technical advisor for modernising Delhi airport at a cost of Rs 60 crore. Mott MacDonald has, in turn, appointed leading global architect HOK International, to design the airport.

According to civil aviation ministry sources, the consultant would be required to submit a master development plan to the Airports Authority of India (AAI) within six months.

The sources also said that once the master plan is devised by September, it has to be approved by AAI before being implemented. GMR had on May 3 taken over the management of the Delhi airport from AAI.

Mott MacDonald, the UK-based consulting firm, is one of the top five management, engineering and development consultants in the world.

Sources in GMR said HOK has in the last five years handled 50 airport construction projects worth $20 billion. They said Mott MacDonald would also help GMR float the tender inviting civil construction companies to bid for building the new airport.

The sources said Mott MacDonald has already mobilised 40 technical personnel specifically for the airport project and is likely to bring in 80-100 more in the next couple of weeks.

AAI holds a 26% in the joint venture company—Delhi International Airport Limited. The consortium, comprising GMR group, Fraport, Malaysia Airports and India Development Fund, owns 74% stake in the JV.


*Interview*
On the eve of the Delhi airport being handed over to the GMR Group, its chairman G.M. Rao

What are going to be your priorities once you take over the Delhi airport?
We have to improve airport operations. There are improvements we have to do within three, six, 12 months. Otherwise, there are huge liquid damages, which are part of the Operation, Management and Development Agreement (OMDA). By 2010, before the Commonwealth Games, we hope to have a new building in place with international standards. We have 12 challenges before us, including the upgradation of terminal capacity up to 2010. We also hope to lower the dwell time of cargo to 24 hours by then. 


What can we expect in the next few months?
In Phase 1, within three months we have to lift the face of the present building. There are early success targets we have in trolley management, queue management, seating, parking, landscaping and so on.

How much money is at stake?
We plan to spend Rs 3,200 crore in Phase 1 and service about 20-25 million passengers. By the next 15-20 years, we would have invested close to Rs 20,000 crore and the airport will be ready to service 100 million passengers.

How will you finance these phases?
We are allowed a debt-equity ratio of 1:3. In the first phase we will have to bring Rs 550-600 crore. About Rs 200 crore of this equity has already come into the company, in the bank. We have unconditional debt commitments from ICICI Bank and Punjab National Bank. We have about Rs 4,000 crore of sanction letters from them.

Any plans for an IPO?
We don’t plan to go public immediately. Most of our financing will be internally generated. At some stage we may go for an IPO. Today, there is no dearth of money to fund infrastructure projects. We are also looking at private equity.

So, why Delhi, why not Mumbai?
The Mumbai airport is a very difficult airport — there are slums around it, there is a cross runway and so on. Also, Delhi is the future. The potential is huge. The Commonwealth Games will be happening here. The infrastructure is much better than Bombay’s. We hope to turn Delhi into a transit hub. We also hope to integrate with the Metro. We want to make the Delhi airport the world’s best, a landmark, where people, both Indians and foreigners, should feel good. It should be the pride of India.

Taking charge of an airport is not easy. There will be differences... All stakeholders have been met — customs, immigration, security, state police and so on. Not only we’ve met them but the first line discussions have also been held. Now we will come out with a detailed plan. In six months we will have to give a full plan. Today, it’s only the initial development plan.

Your projections are bold, but how will you modernise the airport without hurting current operations, inconveniencing passengers?
See, we have built and operated five greenfield projects - three power plants, two roads and one airport at Hyderabad. The Delhi airport is a brownfield project, which is more challenging. It’s like making a new house over an existing one, with the family staying there, without affecting their emotions. That’s the real challenge.

What next?
Whenever the Chennai and Kolkata airports come up for bidding, we will be there to bid. Infrastructure is our business now.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mumbai International Airport Modernization*
News published on the ACSA Website

http://www.acsa.co.za/home.asp?PID=...D=2&ItemID=2350

*SOUTH AFRICAN AND INDIAN CONSORTIUM WINS CONTRACT FOR THE MODERNISATION OF MUMBAI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*

THE CONSORTIUM TO INVEST APPROXIMATELY US$ 1, 5 BILLION

Following public announcement by the Government of India regarding the outcome of the tender for the modernisation of India’s two main airports in Mumbai and Delhi, the GVK – SA consortium is delighted to confirm that they have been officially informed that they are winners of the Mumbai International Airport bid. The contract is to modernise, operate, develop and manage Mumbai International Airport to achieve world-class standards.

The GVK-SA Consortium comprises well-known Indian infrastructure group GVK and South African companies Airports Company South Africa Limited (“ACSA”) and The Bidvest Group Limited (“Bidvest”). The consortium will partner the Government of India who will retain a 26% shareholding in the airport during the concession period of thirty years with an option for a further thirty years. The consortium interest is split GVK 37%, ACSA 10% and Bidvest 27%. 

“From now onwards further engagements will be aimed at finalising the transaction and preparing for the transfer of the airport. ACSA will discharge its responsibilities with humility and the spirit of ubuntu that Africans are renowned for, a principle that is core to our philosophy in doing business. ACSA will roll out its intellectual know-how consisting of policies and procedures, information technology solutions, total quality management, environmental management, maintenance and engineering, safety, service standards, capacity planning and master plans, project management, route and traffic development and stakeholder management,” says ACSA Managing Director Ms Monhla Hlahla.

She further says that in terms of human resource development, ACSA will provide technical exchange programmes as part of its skills transfer initiatives within various functional areas. “However, I must hasten to mention that the learning experience will be a two-way process for ACSA and Mumbai International Airport employees. Through these initiatives ACSA will clearly gain invaluable experience from exposure to the Indian environment. This transaction will therefore enrich all employees and partners involved. Furthermore, it stands to create job opportunities within ACSA as seasoned professionals are posted to Mumbai on an ongoing basis.



“Another area of focus where we believe we will extract value for the Government of India is through non-aeronautical commercial activities as ACSA is particularly well positioned to realise an all-encompassing commercial transformation for Mumbai International Airport. The remarkable growth of commercial revenue has contributed significantly to ACSA’s financial success over the years. It has grown by 364% in the last eight years at a rate nearly three times that of the company’s aeronautical revenues. In the financial year ending 31 March 2005 the commercial division contributed 45,5% of total Group revenues and 76,6% of ACSA’s headline net operating profit, “ Ms Hlahla added. 

Ms Hlahla says ACSA’s 10% shareholding in the concessionaire vehicle is a show of commitment to the project and our belief in the project economics of this transaction. Our role will be that of an airport operator which is to rehabilitate, develop, operate and manage the airport on behalf of the concessionaire

For ACSA, this acquisition will significantly enhance the growth of the company over the concession period, especially with the high traffic growth rates forecast in Asia. Mumbai is the commercial capital of India and one of the ten largest cities globally with about 18 million inhabitants. The predicted growth of air traffic in India is enormous borne out by the aircraft orders placed by airlines as well as the increase in living standards in India.

With regard to the selection of GVK as a partner, Ms Hlahla says that after a thorough and comprehensive process GVK was selected as the South African consortium's partner for the bid. “The choice of GVK as a partner was primarily due to their commitment to the project, their experience in Indian infrastructure projects particularly in the power sector, toll-roads and urban infrastructure, their successful partnerships in the past with credible international partners such as the IFC, their ability to raise debt finance in the Indian market, their approach of an equal partnership with the South African consortium and their shared values regarding corporate governance.”

ACSA’s Acting Chairperson Dr Franklin Sonn says the transaction for the modernisation and management of Mumbai International Airport to the GVK-SA is a turning point for ACSA as we are souring to new heights on the international front, that is, we are fast becoming a pre-eminent airport operator of choice based on a number of requests for partnership we receive in respect of various international airport bids.

“I am certain that this is as a direct result of the efforts of all the people of ACSA, who on a daily basis, power the company forward. However, our geographic focus is very clear and we will maintain a deliberate focus on the African continent and will obviously look at opportunities within the Indian Ocean Islands to leverage the Mumbai International Airport opportunity. ACSA will continue to seek opportunities in other regions mainly within the African continent and the Indian Ocean islands,” he added.

Domestic Terminal Exterior was Modified Recently


----------



## magestom

For more pics of Gurgaon, Check out this thread.

To see other Indian City threads, check out threads in my signature.


----------



## Effer

Go India! :applause:


----------



## samsonyuen

Great to see so many projects popping up. Which systems are in place at the moment? 

The Skybus looks pretty interesting. How far does it travel, and does it make sense to just have on train at a time? It doesn't seem like it carries many people.


----------



## magestom

*Mumbai Metro*

*Mumbai, Indias Financial Capital and most populated city will be getting a metro line by 2009*.

















*REL bags Mumbai metro project*

May 18, 2006 14:46 IST
Last Updated: May 18, 2006 17:13 IST


Maharashtra chief minister Vilasrao Deshmukh announced on Thursday sanctioning of Rs 2,356 crore (Rs 23.56 billion) for the first corridor of Varsova-Andheri-Ghatkopar rail project jointly to Anil Ambani group company Reliance Energy and Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority.

The construction of the first phase of the 11-km rail project will be executed through a special purpose vehicle by a consortium led by Reliance Energy Ltd and MMRDA, Deshmukh told reporters in Mumbai.

The two would enter the agreement on Build, Operate, Own and Transfer (BOOT) basis for 35 years out of which five years will be for construction, the chief minister said.

The total cost of the 146.5 km-project would be Rs 19,500 crore (Rs 195 billion) which will be executed in three phases.

The first phase will include 38-km Colaba-Mahim-Charkop route and the 14-km Bandra-Kurla-Mankhurd route.

The Mumbai Metro Rail Master Plan will be completed in three phases covering nine corridors

The first corridor, Versova-Andheri-Ghatkopar, will be on an elevated route with elevated stations and will connect densely populated areas of Western and Eastern suburbs of Mumbai, cutting travelling time from 70 minutes to 21 minutes.

The metro aims at answering the most congested two-way movement throughout the day by providing access to the international airport and other commercial areas, the chief minister said.

The metro route will have 12 stations -- Versova, DN Nagar, Azad Nagar, Andheri, Western Express Highway, Chakala, Airport, Marol Naka, Saki Naka, Subhash Nagar, Asalpha Road and Ghatkopar.

To suit common man's pocket, the proposed fare structure will be Rs 6 for up to 3 km, Rs 8 for 3 to 8 km and Rs 10 for over 8 km.

The metro will have air-conditioned compartments, escalators, lifts for senior citizens, automatic fare collection centres and automatic door closure system.

Construction will commence by October-November this year and the project will be ready by December 2009.

The foundation stone of the project will be laid by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, Deshmukh said.


*First Mumbai Metro train will run in 2009, says CM * 

Express News Service 

Mumbai, May 18: MUMBAI’S Shanghai dreams got a fillip on Thursday with Chief Minister Vilasrao Deshmukh announcing that his government has accepted the Reliance Energy Ltd-led consortium’s bid to build the city’s first Metro corridor—the 11.4 km Versova-Andheri-Ghatkopar stretch. 

Deshmukh also said that the first trains would roll out by 2009-end. 

At a project cost of Rs 2,356 crore—to be subsidised to the extent of Rs 651 crore by the state—this long overdue Metro link will be India’s most expensive public transport link so far: over Rs 214 crore per km. 

Explaining the increase from a Rs 1,720 completion cost for the route that MMRDA’s consultant, the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) had drawn up in June 2004, Mumbai Metropolitan Regional Development Authority (MMRDA) Commissioner T Chandra Shekhar said: ‘‘In their estimates, DMRC had not incorporated certain aspects such as debt interest and design charges. Also, Reliance has promised better frequency from 4 minutes to 3 minutes, which increases expenses on rolling stock.’’ 

Chandra Shekhar told Newsline that the consortium reduced its original demand of state subsidy by almost 100 per cent—to Rs 651 crore from Rs 1,251 crore—since the state insisted that the consortium peg ‘‘its rate of return lower from 26 per cent to 15 per cent’’. 

‘‘Reliance may not have prior experience in building a Metro, but they have highly experienced partners,’’ said Chandra Shekhar. Reliance has joined hands with multi-national rail and road operator Connex and Hong Kong MRT. 

The project is also the country’s first Metro to be built on a Build-Own-Operate-Transfer basis: the consortium will run it till 2039-40, before handing it over to the state. 

The company—it’s name is still undecided—to be formed in the coming weeks to execute the project will see the state holding 26 per cent equity, and three of its officials on the Board of Directors. 

The link will be a significant upgrade for Mumbai’s badly strained public transport, easing worsening traffic snarls along roads like the Andheri-Kurla stretch. 

Traffic analysis has shown that each train trip will carry as much as 7 lanes of bus traffic or 24 lanes of private motor cars. Fares have been set at Rs 6 (up to 3 km), Rs 8 (3 km-8 km) and Rs 10. 

Metro plan
Before the end of the year, Mumbaiites will witness start of work on the first of a planned nine corridors of the 146-km Metro rail network criss-crossing the city. 

The first 11.4 km Versova-Andheri-Ghatkopar stretch, an entirely elevated link, will run along existing arterial roads. 

The first major east-west connection for the city, the line will have a station at an average of every km, and a train every three minutes 

Stations like D N Nagar will provide an interchange with the Metro’s second leg—the north-south Charkop Colaba route, which will fly over the east-west one. 

Also, stations like Andheri and Ghatkopar will have links with the existing suburban rail stations, and Versova with the BEST depot. BEST will also be brought on board to provide feeder services to the stations 

One stop every km
* 1 VERSOVA at Seven Bungalows, near the BEST terminal
* 2 D N NAGAR at the Indian Oil Nagar intersection
* 3 AZAD NAGAR near Andheri Sports Club
* 4 ANDHERI on the east of the existing station by New Nagardas Road
* 5 WESTERN EXPRESS HIGHWAY near W E Highway and Andheri-Kurla intersection
* 6 CHAKALA near Guru Nanak Chowk, at the intersection of Andheri-Ghatkopar and Andheri-Kurla Link Road
* 7 AIRPORT ROAD near Hotel Leela
* 8 MAROL NAKA on Andheri-Kurla and Arya Colony Road intersection
* 9 SAKI NAKA on Andheri-Kurla Road, near Arya Colony Road intersection
* 10 SUBHASH NAGAR on Andheri-Ghatkopar Road, near Amol Supermarket
* 11 ASALPHA on Andheri - Ghatkopar Road, beside Kadam Road
* 12 GHATKOPAR near the existing Ghatkopar station, on H Desai Road


----------



## Hindustani

All Aboard!! "Go Relience"!!. Now build that baby before 2009.


----------



## magestom

*Maha dreams take wing*

Maha dreams take wing 

Twin-City Special Economic Zone Should Be Ready In Another Decade And Will Strengthen Mumbai’s Position As A Services Hub 

TIMES NEWS NETWORK 

Imagine this: a software engineer working for a multinational firm sets off from his Borivli home for work at the usual 8 am. He takes the Western Express Highway up to, say, Bandra and then a flyover that will land him in Sewri in about 15 minutes. From there he buys a toll ticket to drive on a spanking new six-lane bridge that stretches across the creek all the way to Uran, 22 km away. 
The engineer’s car, powered by a motor that runs on low-emission hybrid fuel, takes only half an hour to reach Uran; it is the entry point to a vast region that houses several industries, including his software-exporting company, and he is at his desk comfortably before time. 
This may read like every Mumbai office-goer’s fantasy now, but in 10 years’ time, this could well be concrete reality if the grand plans of Mukesh Ambani, Cidco and the Maharashtra and the Central governments roll out perfectly. 
A 14,000-hectare special economic zone (SEZ), proposed to be built on the mainland across the Mumbai harbour, is expected to ease the pressure on the city that has been the Mecca for millions of opportunity-seeking migrants who actually make up the metropolis. About 12,000 hectares will comprise two SEZs that could practically be considered one because of their common parentage and contiguous lay of locations. 
The 22-km bridge, called the Mumbai Transharbour Link or MTHL, will be a sort of umbilical cord that will bind the island to the mainland. The link has been conceived as a road-bridge but, when it ends, it will also have a commuter railway line. The estimated cost of the MTHL without the rail link will be about Rs 4,500 crore and, currently, three consortia are in the race to bag the contract to build the bridge. 
Mukesh Ambani’s Reliance group, which has got the contract to build the SEZ, plans to construct a modern city in the zone. The city, inspired by glitzy Shanghai, is expected to be home to at least a million people. The Reliance group plans to rope in international developers and businesses to set up shop in the SEZ. 
Jurong Town Planners, a consultant that designed Singapore, has been hired to design the city. The promoters plan to have an urban culture cultivated with strong technology-orientation. It will be a modern integrated smart city. 
The SEZ is expected to ease the strain on Mumbai’s creaky infrastructure but it will not take away the pre-eminence of the metro as a financial centre. The SEZ will, instead, strengthen its position as a services hub. The area is poised to become a transit hub in the Asia-Pacific belt. 
The SEZ will have a host of mainly knowledgeintensive industries such as biotechnology, information technology, BPOs and financial services companies. It will also house, among others, garment makers, light engineering firms and diamond polishers. 

SOMETHING SPECIAL 

VITAL STATS 

Area of the integrated SEZ (Navi Mumbai SEZ and Maha Mumbai SEZ): 14,100 hectares (141 sq km) Green zone (or no-construction zone): 1,850 hectares Estimated population: 10 lakh 

RELATED PROJECTS 

Airport Port 22-km, 6-lane road-cum-rail link Trans-harbour link 

NODES 

Dronagiri, Ulwe, Kalamboli (Navi Mumbai SEZ) and Panvel, Uran and Pen (Maha Mumbai SEZ) 

MONEY PLANT 

Capital investment for basic infrastructure: $ 5 billion Estimated business investments: $ 50 billion Estimated exports: $ 15 billion


----------



## harsh1802

Hope this project/city takes off quick.

India needs a lot more cities like these to catch up with China in the coming decade....we are laging it by a long distance right now.

Grt news finally!


----------



## magestom

Can I get a name change of this thread to Mega Infrastructure Project of India...And get this moved to the Infrastructure page


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

fascinating projects coming up! go india  :cheers: 
btw any new renderings for the mumbai metro? i really wanna see what the new one looks like


----------



## magestom




----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

did they release any pictures of the cars of the metro itself?
It'd be awesome if they look even better than the Delhi Metro, but thatd sorta leave the capital behind.


----------



## Amit

This is really a wonderful compilation of metro, expressway, airport and special export zone projects coming up in various cities of India. Literally billions of dollars are being invested in these projects. Once complete, they will be symbols of NEW India.

If India is growing at 8.4% (2005) with all the infrastructure constraints, I cannot imagine the rate at which we will grow once these projects are complete and the infrastructure is modernized.

Build a new India, the golden age is coming


----------



## Amit

magestom said:


> Can I get a name change of this thread to Mega Infrastructure Project of India...And get this moved to the Infrastructure page


I totally agree.

You should also post information and under-construction pictures of the Mumbai Sealink project; 14 kms, 3 stage, 8-lane Suspension bridge in Mumbai harbour. It is a very exciting project. Phase-1 by 2008, all phases by 2010.


----------



## sravan2569

I love my India


----------



## kashyap3

are you high? :rofl: because that sounded really corny
--------------------
anyways 
Mumbai's administration is a mess, and the fact there are several conflicting organizations like MMRDA, MHADA, BMC, the Mantralay

it will take a lot of effort to coordinate any project


----------



## Effer

Future IGI Airport in Delhi:


----------



## magestom

kashyap3 said:


> are you high? :rofl: because that sounded really corny
> --------------------
> anyways
> Mumbai's administration is a mess, and the fact there are several conflicting organizations like MMRDA, MHADA, BMC, the Mantralay
> 
> it will take a lot of effort to coordinate any project



Many of the projects are done by private companies...They are the companies that get things done in India.


----------



## WillyWick

*India to spend $22 bn to double port capacity*

*a lil info : $1 million ~ Rs. 5 crores*

Public investment will be primarily for common user infrastructure facilities like deepening of port channels, construction of breakwaters, internal circulation systems of cargo within the ports, rail and road connectivity, etc. Private investments are planned in areas where operations are primarily commercial in nature like construction, management and operation of berths, terminal, etc. 


In Phase-I of Port Sector, a total of 180 projects involving an estimated investment of Rs.31,971 crores will be taken up. Out of this, it is planned to provide budgetary support of Rs.1350 crores while Rs.8991 crores are expected to be raised by the major ports from their internal resources. Private investment involved in this phase will be Rs.19112 crores while the balance Rs.2518 crores is expected to come from the National Highways Authority of India, Railways and other organizations. Aggregate capacity in the major ports at the conclusion of Phase-I is expected to be 652.30 MTPA. Major projects identified in this phase are as under:- 


(i) Third container terminal at Jawarharlal Nehru Port (estimated investment Rs.900 crores). (Has since been approved by the Government and is under implementation). 

(ii) International Container Transhipment Terminal at Cochin Port (estimated investment Rs.2118 crores; Phase-I – Rs.600 crores). (Has since been approved by the Government and is under implementation). 

(iii) Offshore container berths (2 nos.) at Mumbai Port (estimated investment Rs.1165 crores).

(iv) Container terminal at Kandla Port (estimated investment Rs.330 crores).

(v) Second container berth at Tuticorin Port (estimated investment Rs.150 crores).

(vi) Second Container Terminal at Chennai Port (estimated investment Rs.495 crores).

(vii) Container Terminal at Ennore Port (estimated investment Rs.1000 crores).

(viii) Iron ore berth at Ennore Port (estimated investment Rs.350 crores).

(ix) Iron Ore and Coal Berths at Paradip Port (estimated investment Rs.328 crores).

(x) Clean cargo berth at Paradip Port (estimated investment Rs.138 crores).

(xi) Coal berths at Ennore Port (estimated investment Rs.300 crores).

(xii) Iron Ore facilities at New Mangalore Port (estimated investment Rs.150 crores).

(xiii) Construction of 4 cargo berths at Kandla Port (estimated investment Rs.430 crores).

(xiv) Construction of two berths at Visakhapatnam Port (estimated investment Rs.85 crores).

(xv) Captive Coal Berth at New Mangalore Port (estimated investment Rs.180 crores). 

(xvi) Deepening and widening of channel project at Jawaharlal Nehru Port (estimated cost Rs.800 crores).

(xvii) Deepening of channel project at Paradip Port (estimated cost Rs.154 crores).

(xviii) River Regulatory Measures for improvement of draught in Hooghly Estuary of Kolkata Port (estimated cost Rs.385 crores).

(xix) Deepening of channel for International Container Transhipment Terminal at Cochin Port (estimated cost Rs.379 crores).

(xx) Capital dredging for new berths in Ennore Port (estimated cost Rs.90 crores).

(xxi) Deepening of navigational channel in Kandla Port (estimated cost Rs.87 crores).

(xxii) Development of additional link road from port junction to the industrial bypass road at Visakhapatnam Port (estimated cost Rs.95 crores).

(xxiii) Northern port access of 9 kms to Ennore Port (estimated cost Rs.60 crores).

(xxiv) Dedicated elevated corridor on NH-4 from Chennai Port to Maduravoyal (estimated cost Rs.400 crores). 

(xxv) National Highway Connectivity to International Container Transhipment Terminal at Cochin Port (estimated cost Rs.350 crores). 

(xxvi) Rail Connectivity to International Container Transhipment Terminal at Cochin Port (estimated cost Rs.125 crores). 

(xxvii) Road connectivity to Mangalore Port (estimated cost Rs.896 crores). 

(xxviii) Rail connectivity between Wadala and Kurla at Mumbai Port (estimated cost Rs.126 crores). 

(xxix) Road improvements outside Mumbai Port Estate (estimated cost Rs.167 crores). 

(xxx) Improvement in road connectivity from Jawaharlal Nehru Port to NH-4B and SH-54-Amra Marg (estimated cost Rs.357 crores). (Has since been approved by the Government and is under implementation).

(xxxi) Road connectivity to Jawaharlal Nehru Port (estimated cost Rs.300 crores). 

(xxxii) Construction of second link road to Jawaharlal Nehru Port (estimated cost Rs.168 crores). 

(xxxiii) Mechanised cargo handling facilities at general cargo berth at outer harbour of Visakhapatnam Port (estimated cost Rs.50 crores). 

(xxxiv) Modernisation of Chennai Port (estimated cost Rs.200 crores). 

(xxxv) Creation of additional open storage yards by reclamation at Chennai Port (estimated cost Rs.200 crores). 

(xxxvi) Installation of wagon handling system at Mormugao Port (estimated investment Rs.80 crores).

(xxxvii) Modernisation of cargo handling equipment at Mumbai Port (estimated cost Rs.115 crores).


As regards investment in Shipping/IWT sector under NMDP, a total of 111 projects will entail an investment of Rs.44535 crore [Rs.13775 crore budgetary support, Rs.17460 IEBR (internal and extra budgetary resources)] upto 2024-25. The break up is as under:

(i) Tonnage Acquisition by SCI(76 vessels) – Rs. 15000 crore
(ii) Maritime Training: Maritime University and Acquisition of Training Ships – Rs. 700 crore
(iii) Coastal Shipping: Coastal Shipping Development Fund and Centrally Sponsored Scheme for promotion of Coastal Shipping – Rs. 10500 crore
(iv) Aids to Navigation: Vessel Traffic Service for the Gulf of Kachchh, Vessel Traffic Service for the Gulf of Khambat, Improvement of Aids to Navigation, Automation of Lighthouses, Establishment of shore based AIS, Establishment of static sensors at strategic locations, Establishment of new lighthouses, Procurement of Lighthouse Tender Vessel, Long Range Tracking of Vessel, Establishment of Racons – Rs 640 crore.
(v) Shipbuilding: Revival of HSL, Revival of HDPEL, Augmentation of facilities in CSL, Strengthening of NSDRC, Setting up of two international size shipyards – Rs. 7195 crore
(vi) Inland Water Transport: Making existing 3 National Waterways (NWs) fully functional, 3 new NWs, Development of State Waterways, Vessels for modal shift, viability gap for modal shift – Rs. 10,500 crore.

http://pib.nic.in/release/release.asp?relid=14674


----------



## magestom

June 19 BBC
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/5096522.stm
*India to build huge economic zone * 
Reliance Industries Limited has signed an agreement to build India's largest industrial infrastructure project. 
The $8bn special economic zone will cover over 10,000 hectares near Delhi, in the northern state of Haryana. 

It will include a cargo airport, a large power station, homes, shopping malls and sports facilities. 

Reliance, one of India's top companies, will provide $5bn. Its chairman says the zone will compete with top Asian hubs in China, Indonesia and Malaysia. 

Critics say the land has been acquired by depriving thousands of poor farmers of their homes and livelihoods. 






RIL gets go ahead for Rs 30000($5bil) cr SEZ (TOI)

PTI[ WEDNESDAY, MAY 03, 2006 08:13:32 PM] 

NEW DELHI: Decks were cleared on Wednesday for Reliance Industries to set up a Rs 30,000 crore Special Economic Zone near Gurgaon with the Haryana government giving the go ahead for the project -- the agreement on which will be signed next week. 

"The state cabinet today approved the Reliance-Haryana SEZ. Agreement between Reliance and the state government will be signed within a week," a senior government official said from Chandigarh. 

A joint venture agreement would be signed between RIL and Haryana State Industrial Development Corporation to form a Special Purpose Vehicle for the proposed multi-product SEZ, in which the state agency is likely to take a small portion of equity, sources in the know of developments said. 

RIL, through the SPV, would acquire 25,000 acres of land in phases and the state government at the outset will sell about 1,500 acres to enable start of the project spread between Garhi Harsaru to Jhajjar in Haryana. 

RIL Chairman Mukesh Ambani had visited Chandigarh last year and signed an MoU with the state government after meeting Chief Minister Bhupinder Singh Hooda, outlining the project which after completion could attain a valuation of about Rs 200,000 crore. 

While RIL had got the in-principle clearance from the Union government in March for the Haryana SEZ along with a go-ahead for its SEZs in Gujarat and Maharashtra, the work on this project would start soon with the company likely to employ up to about 15,000 people for development and other works.



*Gurgaon draft master plan out 

TIMES NEWS NETWORK * 

Gurgaon: The Millennium City is already attracting people to settle down due to its greener and calmer surroundings. With the new Master Plan 2021, earmarking 58 new sectors and 5% more ‘open space’, it is set to become the hottest destination in NCR. 

The integrated draft Master Plan 2021 for Gurgaon and Manesar was published on July 11 and will be open for the public to file objections for a month. While the existing plan encompassed 9,881 hectares, the new integrated plan is spread over an area of 33,726 hectares. Apart from the existing 57 residential sectors, 58 new sectors will be developed in the coming years till 2021. The new plan is targeting a population of 37 lakh. 

The outstanding feature of the plan is the buffer zone — an area of 2,462 hectares of open spaces which will be developed as horticulture land. This includes a 12-kilometre long and half-kilometre-wide green belt extending from Pataudi Road to village Shikopur and the Leisure Valley project. Said administrator HUDA, S P Gupta: ‘‘The green area has been increased from a mere 2% to almost 7% this time. This feature does not even exist in the Capital. Apart from this, a Leisure Valley will be developed.’’ 

The focus being on road connectivity, newly constructed master roads will be 75-metre-wide rather than the existing 60-metre-wideroads. While the existing sector roads are nine-metre-wide, the new sector roads will be constructed at a 12-metre-width. Two roads, both 150-metre-wide, have been earmarked, one from Dwarka to Palam Vihar and the other from Andheria Mod to Gurgaon-Faridabad Road. 

To boost the commercial sector, an area of 200 to 400 metres has been allocated along the master roads and peripheral roads. In the new plan — the residential area is 14,380 hectares, commercial — 1199 hectares, industrial — 7023, transport and communication — 4299 hectares, PWD area — 469 hectares, open space — 2462 hectares, special zone — 106 hectares, special economic zone area — 1460 hectares and institutional — 1700 hectares. 

PLANNED AREA 


•Residential: 14380 hectares 

•Commercial: 1199 hectares 

•Industrial: 7023 hectares 

•Institutional: 1700 hectares 

•Transport and communication: 4299 hectares 

•Open Space: 2462 hectares 

•SEZ: 1460 hectares 

•Special Zone: 106 hectares


----------

